# اعادة برمجة السيارات



## oualid (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم عليكم اخواني اريد ان اتعلم كيف اقوم باعادة برمجة السيارات من جديد او برمجة عقل السيارة.
ولكم جزيل الشكروالعافية.


----------



## محمدالقبالي (31 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز لكي تقوم باعاده برمجه العقل الرئيسي للسياره لابد ان تكون ملم وبشكل كامل عن النظام المعمل به حاليا وتجد العيوب وتقوم باصلاح هذه العيوب ويعتبر هذا من اعاده البرمجه فليس من الضروري ان تبدأ من الصفر ولكن اكمل من حيث وصل الغير


----------



## oualid (2 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر اريد ان اظيف باني متخصص في صيانة اانظمة الالكترونية للسيارات لهذا فاني ملم بطريقة عمل نظامها واريد المزيد من الارشادات لكي تساعدني في حل مشاكل هذه الانظمة باذن الله سبحانه.و لكم حسن الثواب و المغفرة.


----------



## mohidin (19 فبراير 2009)

تحية
كيف عمل اعادة عداد السيارة الالكتروني الى الوراء
وشكرا
محي الدين


----------

